# γνωσιακός ή γνωστικός;



## Severus (Aug 7, 2014)

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν υπάρχει σημασιολογική διαφορά μεταξύ του γνωστικός και του γνωσιακός. Γνωσιακή και γνωστική επιστήμη, γνωσιακή ή γνωστική ψυχολογία, ποια η διαφορά;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2014)

Έχει γραφτεί αλλού ότι:


anef said:


> Διαφορά _γνωστικού _και _γνωσιακού _δεν υπάρχει (εκτός από το ότι το πρώτο το χρησιμοποιούν στο ΑΠΘ και το δεύτερο στο πανεπιστήμιο της Αθήνας απ' όσο ξέρω :))


και:


anef said:


> Δεν έχει καμία διαφορά το _γνωστικός _από το _γνωσιακός_, είναι θέμα συνήθειας και χρήσης.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 7, 2014)

Προσυπογράφω τα παραπάνω (από σε συνεργασία μου με το ΑΠΘ όπου προτίμησαν το "γνωστικός" έναντι του "γνωσιακός" που είχα επιλέξει).

Προσωπικά προτιμώ το "γνωσιακός" για να αποφεύγεται η σύγχυση με τις άλλες έννοιες του "γνωστικός". Ξέρω ότι συνήθως δεν τίθεται θέμα σύγχυσης χάρη στα συμφραζόμενα, αλλά γιατί να μην κάνουμε τη διάκριση αφού μπορούμε;


----------



## sarant (Aug 7, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με την προλαλήσασα.
Πάντως, πρόσφατα σε εργασία της κόρης μου περί Βιγκότσκι (ναι, στο ΕΜΠ) είδα ότι έβαλε 'γνωστικός' επειδή έτσι το είχε η καθηγήτρια.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Προσωπικά προτιμώ το "γνωσιακός" για να αποφεύγεται η σύγχυση με τις άλλες έννοιες του "γνωστικός". Ξέρω ότι συνήθως δεν τίθεται θέμα σύγχυσης χάρη στα συμφραζόμενα, αλλά γιατί να μην κάνουμε τη διάκριση αφού μπορούμε;


Με αυτήν τη λογική είχε κάποια στιγμή προταθεί και το _συμβασιακός _αντί του _συμβατικός_, αλλά τελικά δεν έπιασε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2014)

Έχουμε πάντως τη διαφορά _δανειστικός — δανειακός_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2014)

Ε, τότε να δούμε κι άλλα ζευγάρια: :)_αισθησιακός __— αισθητικός
__ενωσιακός __— ενωτικός
__εργασιακός — εργατικός
σημασιακός — σημαντικός
φαντασιακός — φανταστικός
_κ.ο.κ.​


----------



## giota (Oct 21, 2015)

Καλησπέρα. Το ζευγάρι έχει αναφερθεί στο τελευταίο σχόλιο του νήματος:
Υπάρχει σημασιολογική διαφορά μεταξύ του _εργασιακός _και του _εργατικός_; Λέμε _εργασιακή δύναμη_ ή _εργατική δύναμη_;


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2015)

Καλησπέρα, καλωσήρθες.

Αναφέρεσαι στο _εργατικό δυναμικό_; Αυτό, επειδή έχει να κάνει με _εργάτες_, έχει καθιερωθεί σαν _εργατικό_. Ως παλαιότερο επίθετο, το _εργατικός_ έχει να κάνει και με τους εργάτες και με την εργασία. Το πιο πρόσφατο _εργασιακός_ προβάλλει τη σχέση με την εργασία. Παραδείγματα από βιβλία: _εργασιακό άγχος, εργασιακός χώρος, εργασιακές σχέσεις, εργασιακή πείρα_.


----------



## rogne (Oct 21, 2015)

"Εργατική/Εργασιακή δύναμη", μάλλον στο _Arbeitskraft _του Μαρξ (και πολλών άλλων, φυσικά) παραπέμπει, ε; Πάντως ισχύουν και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση τα παραπάνω του nickel: κάποτε το λέγαμε "εργατική δύναμη", τώρα όλο και πιο συχνά "εργασιακή". Εγώ, να πω την αλήθεια, είμαι παραδοσιακός σε κάτι τέτοια, το "εργατική" προτιμώ, αλλά μικρή σημασία έχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2015)

Στα γερμανικά εμφανίζεται επίσης (αραιά, ομολογουμένως) *και* ο όρος _Arbeiterkraft_, π.χ. εδώ σε τεύχος της Neues Deutschland. Άλλη η δύναμη της εργατιάς και άλλη της εργασίας...


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2015)

Για τους γερμανομαθείς, εδώ:
http://www.marx-forum.de/marx-lexikon/lexikon_a/arbeitskraft.html

Διαβάζω ότι στις μεταφράσεις γίνεται συνήθως _labour power_.


----------



## Katharina (Oct 21, 2015)

Σας παραπέμπω και σε παρόμοια συζήτηση στο translatum: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=44945.0


----------



## rogne (Oct 21, 2015)

Ναι, _labour power_ είναι το καθιερωμένο αγγλικό για το _Arbeitskraft_, σαφώς στην εργασία αναφέρεται (το _Arbeiterkraft _είναι πράγματι διαφορετικό, αναφέρεται σαφώς στους εργάτες). Στα ελληνικά, η διολίσθηση από το "εργατική" στο "εργασιακή" είναι χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση, πιστεύω, της πατροπαράδοτης σύνδεσης οτιδήποτε "εργατικού" με τους βιομηχανικούς εργάτες και τον αντίστοιχο τύπο εργασίας (χειρωνακτική, βαριά κλπ.), που είναι τόσο στενή ώστε να ψάχνουμε σήμερα άλλο επίθετο όταν θέλουμε ν' αναφερθούμε σε άλλες, πιο οικείες μας μορφές εργασίας. Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω τίποτα που να μας υποχρεώνει να ταυτίζουμε το "εργατικός, -ή, -ό" με τους βιομηχανικούς εργάτες, αλλά η τάση είναι ομολογουμένως άλλη όταν μιλάμε για την εργασία γενικά, προς το "εργασιακός, -ή, -ό".


----------



## Earion (Oct 21, 2015)

Katharina said:


> Σας παραπέμπω και σε παρόμοια συζήτηση στο translatum: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=44945.0



Ευχαριστούμε για την παραπομπή, αν και δεν βλέπω να προσθέτουν κάτι περισσότερο εκεί. :)

(Κι επιπλέον μεταφέρουν με κοπιπάστωμα κάποιο απόσπασμα από ένα λήμμα του ΛΚΝ, που ισχυρίζεται ότι υπάρχει επίθετο _Αυστραλιακός_. Εγώ ορκίζομαι ότι τέτοιο επίθετο δεν έχω ξανακούσει).


----------



## giota (Oct 21, 2015)

Καλησπέρα. Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα και για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## Themis (Oct 21, 2015)

Αν αναφέρεσαι στον όρο του Μαρξ, συνιστώ θερμώς την απόδοση "εργασιακή δύναμη" και όχι "εργατική δύναμη". Δεν είναι τόσο γλωσσικό το θέμα, υπάρχει τεράστια ιστορική και ιδεολογική φόρτιση. Ας μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι ένα όχι σπάνιο συνώνυμο είναι "ικανότητα εργασίας".


----------



## rogne (Oct 22, 2015)

Themis said:


> Αν αναφέρεσαι στον όρο του Μαρξ, συνιστώ θερμώς την απόδοση "εργασιακή δύναμη" και όχι "εργατική δύναμη". Δεν είναι τόσο γλωσσικό το θέμα, υπάρχει τεράστια ιστορική και ιδεολογική φόρτιση. Ας μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι ένα όχι σπάνιο συνώνυμο είναι "ικανότητα εργασίας".



Λίγα λόγια παραπάνω γι' αυτή τη φόρτιση; 

Στοιχείο: αν και έγραψα παραπάνω για τη γενική τάση προς το "εργασιακός, -ή, -ό", ακόμα και στην περίπτωση του όρου του Μαρξ, παρατηρώ με ενδιαφέρον ότι οι γκουγκλιές από μαρξιστικά σάιτ παραμένουν συντριπτικά υπέρ της "εργατικής δύναμης".


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2015)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι η χρήση[SUP]1[/SUP] κλίνει προς την «εργατική δύναμη» και η φρόνηση[SUP]2[/SUP] προς την «εργασιακή δύναμη».

[SUP]1[/SUP] Οι γκουγκλιές σε μαρξιστικά σάιτ, σύμφωνα με τον rogne.

[SUP]2[/SUP] Η μεταφραστική φρόνηση, για τη σωστή αποκωδικοποίηση της σημασίας από νέους αναγνώστες.


----------

